# snow background BIF



## randallone (Dec 29, 2009)

Here is a shot I captured the other day during our first snow . I like to catch birds in flight against the white snow background





Randall


----------



## chademrick (Dec 29, 2009)

I love when birds look this soft and crisp in a photo. It looks so real that I feel like I can reach out and touch the bird.


----------



## mJs (Dec 29, 2009)

this is amazing!  so clear!


----------



## randallone (Dec 29, 2009)

WEll I ain't showing the hundreds I threw away lol
Thanks Randall


----------



## Provo (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow!   Now this is a picture very inspiring :thumbup: A+


----------



## willli (Dec 29, 2009)

this is a very nice picture :thumbup:


----------



## Casshew (Dec 29, 2009)

Angel wings


----------



## Dominantly (Dec 29, 2009)

Freaking amazing.

Great capture my friend...........


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 29, 2009)

mJs said:


> this is amazing!  so clear!



My thoughts, exactly.

:thumbup:


----------



## wescobts (Jan 1, 2010)

Holy crap !! That is a good shot


----------



## Shockey (Jan 1, 2010)

Looks a lot better than I though it would. As you know the difficulties with shooting against a snowy background with exposures and light bleed.
This one apears a smidge dark....but if you increase the exposure you will lose the white feathers againstthe background...so this is perfect.
Very fortunate shutter click catching the bird at just the right instant so he is in the angel pose. Nice job getting it sharp...especially dealing with the light you had.
Nicely done.


----------



## KmH (Jan 1, 2010)

Nicely done. :thumbup:


----------



## randallone (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks shockly and KMH 
 If I remember right I had to set about 1.5+ EV to compensate for the white background , It was just to hard to use spot metering , shooting against a snow bank you don't have much time .


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 1, 2010)

You did good....well done!


----------



## Jankster (Jan 1, 2010)

what a capture!! awesome!


----------



## RPetterson (Jan 1, 2010)

wow great shot!


----------



## randallone (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks HIkinmike and Jankster, it still gives me a thrill after 30 +years when I know I have captured something nice.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Jan 2, 2010)

A perfect photo, it's so clear and sharp, just love it.


----------



## randallone (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks it was shot at 1/2000 @ F/4 +2.0EV and ISO 800, you have to fool your camera to get the right exposure. against a snow bank.
Thanks randall


----------



## ShutterBird (Jan 5, 2010)

Loooooovvvve it! Good job!


----------



## sinjans (Jan 5, 2010)

PERFECT! Thats it


----------



## jtee (Jan 5, 2010)

Thats Totally Awesome.!!!!!!! Excellent color and exposed perfectly,bet that takes a bit of practice.


----------



## randallone (Jan 5, 2010)

Well Jtee It does take a little practice, along with the right tools - technique - talent 
A camera that will shoot at least 4/5 frames per second  is needed  and you will still have to select from the dozen or so images you shoot to get the wing spread you want. MY D300 shoots at 6 frames per sec. My D2X shoots at 9 but it doesn't gather the light the D300 does.
It takes the  right technique -  to know what shutter speed, aperture , exposure value and ISO combination is necessary to capture a sharp image.
A little talent to know when you can capture this kind of shot.  You'll find it's harder to do in low light situations , I usually only try for these kinds of shots when I have the right kind of light. Bright sunlight or heavy snow fall gives the right light to maintain the fast shutter speed [1/2000  in this shot] and at least an f stop of f/4 I usually try for F/8, I pushed the ISO up to 800 on my D300 thats about as far as I can go and still maintain a good image, and I needed to overexpose by  2 stops  because of the light fooling the camera and wanting to make it a gruesome Grey snow.
Hope this helps someone
Thanks for the inquiry Randall


----------



## WI_hntr (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow!  Excellent shot!!


----------



## PushingTin (Jan 13, 2010)

beautiful shot, crisp sharp shot with good detail and great bg. well done


----------

